# Sadie's Wound



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Things were going so well at the wind-up of another Advanced Rally obedience class on Monday night, that Sadie still wanted to play around. And of course, so did the nice German Shepherd "Cairo". But someone played a little to hard and the other one got hurt! Sadie ended up getting bitten on the head by Cairo :afraid: It happened so fast - the trainer tended to Sadie right away & poor Norm (the owner of Cairo) was so very sorry. I told him, "hey it happens" when 2 friends wanted to play one last time. I then took her to the vet yesterday, and she has a small puncture on the left side of her head. She got her head shaved, on pills & liquid medication and of course, the dreaded cone! She is doing fine, running around and chasing Lacey! :amen:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor wee girl! Hope she heals up well and has no emotional ill effects.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Poor wee girl! Hope she heals up well and has no emotional ill effects.


Thanks! Actually we ended up walking out of the class with Norm and Cairo. Sadie was ok that she was even wagging her tail!  My little trooper!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Poor baby! Get well wishes your way, Miss Sadie.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Heal quickly, sweet Sadie! I'm sorry this happened, but at least she and Cairo were having fun when it occurred.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gute besserung from Bavaria Sadie. Glad it was nothing more serious. Just out of curiosity do you think they both just moved the wrong way at the wrong time?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh darn, what an unfortunate thing to happen! I'm awed by how well both you and Sadie dealt with the incident. Thank goodness she wasn't more badly hurt! All good wshes for her to heal up well and fast. Poor lamb, she has to wear the dreaded cone, what a bummer! Bless her resilient little soul, and you for your understanding of dog behavior (bites do happen, even among friends!) and kindness to Cairo's owner. Chagall sends pretty Sadie his very best, offering of course to kiss her boo-boo all better!:kiss: Please let us know how she comes along, Sylvia.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear that is too bad, but it sounds like you and Norm and Cairo handled it all really well. When you fall off a horse, you get right back on don't you after all. I hope that wound heals well and fast.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I do hope she recovers quickly. Accidents do happen, and I am sure that Norm feels absolutely horrible.  You handled everything perfectly, and your positiveness rubs off on your pups!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

aw poor Sadie


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

One of our neighbors had a giant Mastiff called Flicka whose company Gracie always liked. They were in the yard greeting each other when one of their other dos, a big Husky called Kaine, managed to open the storm door. He ran out across the yard and grabbed Gracie around the shoulders and took off with her in his mouth as if she were a little stuffed animal. My neighbors hollered to him and he dropped her. I picked her up thinking she would be terrified, but all she wanted was to get Kaine. She wasn't afraid, she was PISSED! No injuries, thank God. My neighbor was very apologetic, she had no idea that Kaine could open the door. Glad to hear that Sadie is healing well and wasn't too upset.

Our neighbors lost Flicka about two weeks after that, and Kaine has been no further trouble. Sometimes I think we get more upset than they do. Fortunately, having raised two boys, I think I'm used to breaking up fights only to see the combatants best friends immediately thereafter.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that Toy breeds tend to think they are just as big as their buddies, no matter what their physical stature is! Cairo and Sadie have been in the class 12 times now together. She is such a beautiful 4 year old Shepherd but needs some kind of "woman surgery" to fix something inside.  

Thanks Everyone for the Well-wishes! Sadie's puncture has closed nicely, but now the itching starts! Funny watching her and Lacey last night - they were fighting over a sock, and Sadie flipped it up right into her cone! ha ha Hole in One! 

Sylvia


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Rachel76 said:


> Gute besserung from Bavaria Sadie. Glad it was nothing more serious. Just out of curiosity do you think they both just moved the wrong way at the wrong time?


I think when they both were running after the stick that they butted bodies and maybe someone was just to close in "their space". Cairo is such a loving dog!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad Sadie is 'no worse for the wear' as the saying goes! Accidents happen, kinda like little kids I think!!!! Seems everybody handled it well and hope Sadie's hairdo isn't too ruined hahaha!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> So glad Sadie is 'no worse for the wear' as the saying goes! Accidents happen, kinda like little kids I think!!!! Seems everybody handled it well and hope Sadie's hairdo isn't too ruined hahaha!!


No more fru-fru hair for a while...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> No more fru-fru hair for a while...


Well now, that _can _be remedied!:nod: If Sadie has a special occasion, there are always poodle "wiggies"! You won't_ believe_ the kind of money someone offered me to make switches out of Chagall's hair! My own* silver* hair isn't worth a dime. (In fact, I _pay_ to get it dyed!)  All kidding aside, it's great you two are just rolling on as you are. And there are always hats, and photoshop...


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sylvia,
You've just confirmed my impression of you. Very kind and gracious! Hugs to Sadie.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Beaches said:


> Sylvia,
> You've just confirmed my impression of you. Very kind and gracious! Hugs to Sadie.


Thanks! I thinks it's my girls make me the way I am :angel:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Well now, that _can _be remedied!:nod: If Sadie has a special occasion, there are always poodle "wiggies"!
> 
> Are you kidding me? A hairpiece for a dog.... what next, Moustaches for the boys and extensions for the girls? Ha ha:act-up:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't laugh about the extensions. I've met handlers who clip all of the coat off dogs that have confirmed their Ch or GCh and saved the clipped hair for the next dog they are trying to finish! Against the "rules," sure but wink wink nod nod.......


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So Sadie is healing very nicely! Since it snowed on Saturday - my sister said Sadie now has a "snow cone". Ha ha !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

A _snow_ cone! That is funny! Can't wait until she has to wear no cone!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> A _snow_ cone! That is funny! Can't wait until she has to wear no cone!


Hopefully only a couple more days. She and her sister finally got baths yesterday and washed Sadie's wound with antibacterial soap. Looks very good! Just in time for her next class on Monday!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear she is healing well - and it is nearly goodbye cone!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Glad to hear Sadie is doing much better. Wow snow I can't even imagine it. It's still warm here in Fl.. Stay warm!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sadie got her cone off today! She has healed very nicely and the vet couldn't get over how much her hair grew back already! Now we are off to her 3rd set of classes for Rally Advanced!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Wonderful!_ The cone is gone, Wohoo!:whoo: And her hair is growing in! _Yes!_ Sadie is such a good healer, really pleased to hear it. Have a great class! I'm sure she'll be delighted to be back at training. Have fun!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> [Have a great class! I'm sure she'll be delighted to be back at training. Have fun!


Thanks! I want to keep taking her to possibly deal with some fear she may have encountered at her last class when all this happened. Like they say "Get back on the saddle"!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All good news! Makes me glad!!!! Hope it is all a faded memory for her!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You were so smart about how you handled things with the other dog when this unfortunate incident happened. I agree that going back to class is really important to avoid fear issues. I am sure you will rock it in helping her to continue to have fun at class.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Aw poor sweetie! Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Just reading this thread! So glad Sadie's doing well and healing!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wondering how the return to class went for you and Sadie last night? I'm sure everyone was glad to see you back. And hopefully, it felt good being there. Please let us know!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sadie was a little timid until Cairo the German Shepherd showed up. Sadie growled at her, then went and sat beside Cairo because Norm had better treats!  She did great in the class! There are 2 new pups - a Irish Setter (absolutely gorgeous) and a Wheaten Soft Terrier (so cute). So, all is good in the classroom again! 

Thanks Everyone for the well-wishes! This site has the best caring people! 

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW!!! Good for you, little brave Sadie!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy to know your re-entry to the class worked out! You handled things_ so_ well, Sadie too. _You go girls!!_ You mentioned there's now a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier in class. I was seriously eyeing that breed myself. Two friends have them, they are very playful and agile dogs. Of course I wound up getting that in miniature poodle form and couldn't be happier!  Glad Sadie, Cairo and their savvy owners can continue enjoying the class!


----------

